# Monstrous Chaos Stuff



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a shed load, make that 'two shed' loads of chaos stuff on it's way,
Daemons, Greater Daemons, Chaos Chariots, Chaos Postmen, Chaos Squats, etc 
you name it, it's coming, it's pencilled in for the autumn and "hopefully" will be here before the end of the year

With the CSM Codex on the horizon and CSM in the starter box, all coming soon, it's looking, well, dark.





P.S. I don't know anything about Chaos Squats really, or Chaos Postmen (who may or may not be holding onto everyones BRB)


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

*cackles with glee*

As long as Kharn is returned to his rightfully killy ways, I shall be a happy Chaos Warmaster


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

whoa whoa whoa how did you find out about this shit 
and

chaos postmen really?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Any more info?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Any more info?


You just got two scoops for the price of none, don't ask for a flake or sauce 

Seriously, all sounds fun - chaos squats would strike me as maybe the white dwarf sub model this year (right time of year?) or just uber fun from GW. Others sound cool, not a chaos player but I think they will be nice to see.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> whoa whoa whoa how did you find out about this shit
> and
> 
> chaos postmen really?


There was this old lady, she lived in Elizabeth Shue, she told me :search:

Love the pic, but where's his flesh kittie?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Adhumans in chaos? Just crazy enough to work (Note the sarcasm in my voice?)


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

Doomrider

pray to the dark gods for his return


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

aberson126 said:


> Doomrider
> 
> pray to the dark gods for his return


Might stand a good chance of seeing Doomrider with the rumoured new CSM bikes on the horizon.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Would match up well with WoC rumours for Winter.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Chaos Postmen





> Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.


So they'll have Fearless, Relentless, Night-Fighting, and Fleet?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> So they'll have Fearless, Relentless, Night-Fighting, and Fleet?



Man, have you not _seen_ SDS? They'll have StormTalons!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they really brought Chaos squats back, unless maybe as a parallel tie-in to chaos dwarves, they existed before so its possible they could come back.

A quick image search shows some of the old rogue trader ones, and a link to a gallery of them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think Doomrider *can* come back due to GW not wishing to provoke a court case with Charlie Sheen and Ghost Rider.

Midnight


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> I'd be surprised if they really brought Chaos squats back, unless maybe as a parallel tie-in to chaos dwarves, they existed before so its possible they could come back.
> 
> A quick image search shows some of the old rogue trader ones, and a link to a gallery of them.


I like dwarves and have been intrigued by the FW Chaos ones, but I'm not sure about those. I like the two on the top (the one on the right especially), but the bottom three... um, yeah, they're different....


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The bottom two on the left are chaos squats in Exo-Armor, the squat equivalent of terminator suits. They were always pretty terribly looking . . . like walking Faberge eggs, tougher though.

The top two and bottom right one are all regular power armored chaos squats. As models go I don't mind them. I found a few cheap on ebay a while back and intend on making a rogue trader era unit using them, or using them as crew on a possessed tank.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I don't think Doomrider *can* come back due to GW not wishing to provoke a court case with Charlie Sheen and Ghost Rider.
> 
> Midnight


The phsical model of Doomrider is unlikely to show up again (and thank god, that figure was a monstrosity). However, retconning his story a little to make him a proper slaaneshi nutter on a bike instead of a ghost-rider ripoff means he could entirely make a reappearance. New figure, new image, no problems.

However, if few people bought him because of the crap figure, then he's likely to get bumped for newer and shinier characters.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I'd be surprised if they really brought Chaos squats back


me too, I was 100% taking the michael about chaos squats


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> As long as Kharn is returned to his rightfully killy ways, I shall be a happy Chaos Warmaster


This. I'll forgive the bungled FAQ if they give him good, fun rules.

Hell, I'll even consider it giving other armies a holiday and a chance to beat him up a bit before he returns better than ever!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Release date for the 6th Ed. CSM codex?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

July 17th 2013.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I actually took the idea of Chaos Postmen entirely seriously until half a second later when I read Chaos Squats. Thank kind of makes me sad. 

Anyway, If they bring back doom-rider, I'm ditching Nurgle and re-doing my CSM army. I've always wanted to try modeling a biker standing up in their seat.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> July 17th 2013.


any reasoning here? or just wishful thinking?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

What's wishful about 2013? 

I'd much prefer 2012.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Fallen said:


> any reasoning here? or just wishful thinking?


I think sarcasm.

I read it as "read through the threads, namly the big flagged one at the top, and you'll know as much as the rest of us."


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Book is written. We have confirmation that the starter set has Chaos cultists in it. 

My money is on July / August 2012 for the Chaos Codex.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Book is written. We have confirmation that the starter set has Chaos cultists in it.
> 
> My money is on July / August 2012 for the Chaos Codex.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!1

why yes i'm am much excite


----------

